# New Granola Recipe Help Please



## Saidin (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry for posting in the bread forum. I didn't know where granola fit. That being said here is my new granola recipe. I am trying to create a delicious, healthy granola without using too much sweetness but keeping flavor. Please send comments and thoughts. I have not tested this one yet:


8 cup rolled oats
1.5 cups wheat germ
1.5 cups oat bran
¾ cups unsweetened shredded coconut
1 cup chopped almonds
1 cup chopped pecans
1 cup chopped cashews

¼ cup coconut oil
¼ cup honey
¼ cup grade A dark maple syrup
.25 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon cinnamon
1 tablespoon vanilla extract

spread on two baking sheets
250o F for 1 hour 15 mins- stir every 15 mins

allow to only slightly cool, stir in:
1 cup raisins
1 cup unsweetened dried cranberries


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome to DC!
Your recipe sounds good


----------



## shnooky (Oct 13, 2011)

The recipe does sounds good, I'll have to give it a try, thanks for posting.
I is there a place for granola here?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think Grains is a legit spot for granola, you have some good recipes for it Shnooky?


----------

